# Is Ground Cardamom a Skin Irritant?



## KristaY (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm going to make a batch of Teakwood & Cardamom tomorrow so thought I might use ground cardamom as a pencil line and/or dusted over the top. Does anyone know if there's any issue with skin irritation using it like this?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 5, 2015)

I know Kumidini did a soap using ground cardamom, Krista, hopefully she will see this, if not you could PM her if you're worried ...


----------



## KristaY (Jul 5, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I know Kumidini did a soap using ground cardamom, Krista, hopefully she will see this, if not you could PM her if you're worried ...


 
Thanks NA! I think I read that post and it sounded like the cardamom was mixed into the batter and/or infused into oil? I may be mis-remembering, lol. Since the pencil line and top dusting would be more direct cardamom to skin contact, I just want to make sure there isn't a concern of irritation. If no one with experience using it this way comes along, I may PM VKumudini. Or just use mica to be safe. :smile:


----------



## not_ally (Jul 5, 2015)

Ok, just guessing here, based on reading about irritant oils.  I don't think I've ever registered reading that cardamom is an irritant like, eg, cinnamon or clove (maybe the eugenol component in them?).  I do think it might be kind of scratchy on the surface, just b/c the substances from which it is ground - card seeds/pods - are themselves really hard and scratchy, so unless you were to grind them really fine and infuse them or incorporate them into the batter to soften them up, they might stay that way.  So my vote (without actual knowledge ), is yes on the pencil line, no on top.  Not that helpful, sorry.

ETA:  I LOVE NG's Teakwood and Cardamom (that's what you're using, right K?) spaced out and thought it was from WSP, went to order some on the last sale and was so bummed when I could not find it, thought it had been discontinued.  Relief to realize the mistake!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha! Agreed, NA. I think I'll do a 1 lb test batch to see how it feels before making a larger batch. In the meantime, the larger batch will just have mica. 

Yes, that's the one! Smells very elegantly, sexy IMO. Love it!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 5, 2015)

I've used ground cardamom in a soap, it does give a scratchy feel but I personally did not find it irritating. However, everyone is different so I would say use with caution.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 5, 2015)

I have some of the teakwood & cardamomm FO and was wondering what dose to use -- it seems to be pretty strong. Any advice from y'all?

As far as the cardamom powder being a skin irritant, I have only found a few mentions about it causing dermatitis in a few people who had sensitive skin already. For normal skin and in the tiny amounts that you'd use for a pencil line, I'd say you're pretty safe. If you're selling, be sure it's on your ingredients list just in case.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 5, 2015)

I like scents strong, so use it at 1 oz ppo, but you could probably get away with using less.  There are a couple that I find too strong at this level, but this is not one of them.  Also, it sticks v. v well.  And totally unisex, women and men really like it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks! I'll follow your suggestion, Not_ally....


----------



## TVivian (Jul 6, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I have some of the teakwood & cardamomm FO and was wondering what dose to use -- it seems to be pretty strong. Any advice from y'all?
> 
> I love this scent too! I use .5 PPO and I find that it's still strong.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 6, 2015)

Here's the Teakwood & Cardamom soap. I decided against the pencil line just in case it's a bit irritating to some and went with dusting the top. My theory is the top dusting will wash off in a couple of uses but the pencil line will be there throughout the bar. :idea: I made this as a request from a friend who owns a microbrewery. He provided the beer which is called Wicked Poison so I'm naming this soap Wicked Man, lol. I used it at 1oz ppo and it's perfect IMO but I also had to combat/blend with the beer scent.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 6, 2015)

Those are perfect with that scent!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 6, 2015)

I bet the beer scent will play really nice with the Teakwood & Cardamom FO -- give it a few weeks and the beer odor won't be so bossy.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 6, 2015)

Seriously that sounds awesome. I love beer....soap.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 7, 2015)

You're my kind of pal, Jules! I love beer....soap too!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 7, 2015)

I love Teakwood & Cardamom.  One of my best sellers in soap, shaving soap and aftershave.  I too like it on the stronger side and I use it at .8 and find it more than strong enough.  So, as you can see it's based on personal preference for the most part.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 7, 2015)

KristaY said:


> You're my kind of pal, Jules! I love beer....soap too!



Lol -


----------

